# Ethernet On/Off Switch



## ottabear (Aug 1, 2008)

Got an odd one for you, but someone might have run across it.

In addition to software security devices when accessing the Internet, I use hardware security as well. Since being disconnected from the Internet is the best possible security, I use an RJ-45 coupler in the Ethernet cable between my computer and the cable modem, keeping one or other side of the cable disconnected except when I'm actually using the Internet (downloading mail, etc.)

This is quite convenient, but the Ethernet connectors invariably break after 100 or so connect/disconnect cycles, and the cable segment has to be replaced.

The best solution, if anyone has ever seen or heard of one, would be an on/off switch designed to link two RJ-45 Ethernet cables. Not as good would be a little two-port Ethernet "hubby", such as used to be available for a while 10 or 12 years ago, with its own power supply; I could then use an ordinary 120V AC on/off switch to control the Internet connection by powering the hubby up and down. But I can no longer find any of these hubbies.

Any info on either of these devices, or suggestions of better alternative methods, would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Why not simply disable all access with your firewall?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

Or disabling the network connection under Network Connections.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If you still prefer a mechanical on-off switch instead of the previous software solutions, an A-B switch like the one in the following link could work. Just leave the A or B input open and it becomes the off position of the switch. The specifications do not list a contact life.

http://www.cyberguys.com/product-details/?productid=165


----------



## ottabear (Aug 1, 2008)

Not as small a switching device as I hoped for and therefore a somewhat klutzy solution, but it would do the job I want. Thanks for including the link, but I think I can get one locally as well.

Meanwhile, if anyone else has additional ideas..........


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to network connections, right click on the network adapter in use, create shortcut and put it on your desktop.

From then on, right click desktop icon and choose disable or right click on shortcut and choose enable. Done.


----------



## ottabear (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for an easy and elegant implementation of the software disconnect, but its drawback is that it also closes my local net among two computers as well as shutting down the Internet connection. Crazy or not, I want a physical disconnect of the Ethernet cable only between my router and the cable modem. And subject to any better suggestions which might come in, the Ethernet A-B switch box looks like the best idea.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

> I use an RJ-45 coupler in the Ethernet cable between my computer and the cable modem, keeping one or other side of the cable disconnected except when I'm actually using the Internet (downloading mail, etc.)


This is what you said in your first post without mention of a network, router or need to stay connected to other computers, so I took that as the problem. Indeed cutting the connection between router and cable modem poses a little different senario.

To do that, I set up a I.P. adress shorcut that takes me to the sign in page of the router, I sign in and then disconnect the WAN...but by that time you could just as easily have reached over and hit the A-B box.


----------

